# Dupe for RE barbershop 1920 ? ? ?



## math ace (May 18, 2020)

Rustic escentuals has a fragrance that I will like and lasts FOREVER in CP soap. The fragrance is called barbershop 1920's.

My problem is that RE won't ship via USPS.  Their cheapest shipping to me is around $20.  I just can't justify that shipping rate for 4  to 8 ounces of fragrance.

Is there another vendor that carries a similar smelling fragrance?


----------



## Billthesoapguy (May 19, 2020)

I know....I order it a lot, typically in the larger quantities. If you are in the Bay Area, we can split an order sometime, to reduce your shipping costs!


----------



## shunt2011 (May 19, 2020)

I've learned when ordering from them I place 1 big order a year.  I get my lip balm tubes, caps and droppers, lotion bar tubes as well as some flavor oils and a few FO's.  Their shipping is higher than some places but their quality is excellent.


----------



## cjisler (May 19, 2020)

I live about 25 minutes from RE, but they don't allow warehouse pickup during COvid-19. So I have to have stuff shipped now.  I've been about to bust to order a couple of things, but I'm trying to hold out to avoid shipping.

I think I may have a few 1 oz bottles of Barbershop.  Let me look in the basement later.  But my daughter may have flinched it for her husband's soap, it's his fave.


----------



## math ace (May 19, 2020)

Billthesoapguy said:


> I know....I order it a lot, typically in the larger quantities. If you are in the Bay Area, we can split an order sometime, to reduce your shipping costs!



Blithesoapguy, 
I LOVE the way you think!  I live in FLORIDA,  North FLORIDA.  I am about a 6 hour drive from them and the shipping  from RE for 8 ounces is as much as my 10 lb orders from Bramble Berry use to be.




cjisler said:


> I live about 25 minutes from RE, but they don't allow warehouse pickup during COvid-19. So I have to have stuff shipped now.  I've been about to bust to order a couple of things, but I'm trying to hold out to avoid shipping.
> 
> I think I may have a few 1 oz bottles of Barbershop.  Let me look in the basement later.  But my daughter may have flinched it for her husband's soap, it's his fave.



cjisler,

HOLD OUT... You can do it!  I would expect that they would open their doors soon.  Our state just went to phase 2 for reopening.  Restaurants and Retailers are allowed to open with 50% occupancy.


----------



## math ace (May 19, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I've learned when ordering from them I place 1 big order a year.  I get my lip balm tubes, caps and droppers, lotion bar tubes as well as some flavor oils and a few FO's.  Their shipping is higher than some places but their quality is excellent.



I have had a hard time getting a lot of their fragrances to stick (for at least 6 months) in CP soap and all I do is CP soap. 
Of the fragrances that I've had stick a long time,  I have really like and would order larger quantities of :

1.     Barbershop 1920's
2.     Neroli
3.    Calabrian Bergamot & violet


I really liked the Ezra, but it faded around 4 months.   
LOVED their Earl Grey and Apple, but it faded after a few months too.  

So,  I just don't have enough favorite fragrances from them to put a big order together... I've tried LOL!


----------



## cmzaha (May 19, 2020)

math ace said:


> Rustic escentuals has a fragrance that I will like and lasts FOREVER in CP soap. The fragrance is called barbershop 1920's.
> 
> My problem is that RE won't ship via USPS.  Their cheapest shipping to me is around $20.  I just can't justify that shipping rate for 4  to 8 ounces of fragrance.
> 
> Is there another vendor that carries a similar smelling fragrance?


Why does it cost so much to ship to you when I can get 2 lbs shipped to me in California for 14.84 by Fedex or 16.75 UPS? 

Their Cedar, Sage & Blackberry is a good seller for me or was. My markets are gone now.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 19, 2020)

I've had good long lasting experiences with several of their FO's.

Apricot & Honey
Bamboo Sugar Cane
Clementine Lavender
Da Lime in da Cocount
Green Irish Tweed
Lemon Curd
Lemon Verbena
Raspberry Lilac
Calebrian Bergamont & Violet 

and a couple others.


----------



## Saponificarian (May 19, 2020)

Has anyone used Hippie Chick and Dreamcatcher FOs from them?


----------



## shunt2011 (May 19, 2020)

@Saponificarian   I have Hippie Chick but haven't used it as yet.


----------



## math ace (May 19, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> I've had good long lasting experiences with several of their FO's.
> 
> Apricot & Honey
> Bamboo Sugar Cane
> ...



I am testing the Lemon Curd and Lemon Verbena right now.  They are only a couple months old. 
 I am watching the apricot & honey too.  
I haven't tried the Bamboo Sugar Cane, Raspberry lilac or Clementine Lavendar.   I will try those on their yearly 20 sample sale.

The Da Lime in da Coconut did not last for me.     I think the Green Irish Tweed is suppose to be an Irish Spring knock off and I don't really like that scent, so I haven't tried it..


----------



## math ace (May 19, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> @Saponificarian   I have Hippie Chick but haven't used it as yet.



I didn't like it, but it is strong and does stick.


----------



## math ace (May 19, 2020)

cmzaha said:


> Why does it cost so much to ship to you when I can get 2 lbs shipped to me in California for 14.84 by Fedex or 16.75 UPS?
> 
> Their Cedar, Sage & Blackberry is a good seller for me or was. My markets are gone now.



That's a very good question!  I've called and BEGGED them to send via USPS.  








But the cheapest shipping to my house is $16.50.    I live in a rural area and I think FedEx and  UPS charge surcharges for home delivery and rural delivery.


----------



## Saponificarian (May 19, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> @Saponificarian   I have Hippie Chick but haven't used it as yet.



Really? @shunt2011 What does it smell like?

I love Dream Catcher from Bitter Creek but I hate not knowing how much I will be paying for shipping so I am thinking I should try Rustic Escentual's

@math ace why don't you like it? I like Barber Shoppe from WSP and Shave and A hair cut from BB. Both sticks great

@cmzaha I think we have very similar nose, what else do you like from them?


----------



## amd (May 19, 2020)

math ace said:


> Is there another vendor that carries a similar smelling fragrance?


Lookup WSP Barber Shoppe. I'm not sure what the FO notes are for the RE version, but looking online you could compare the notes and see if you want to try it. I did a quick search on NG for "barber shop" but came up with no results.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 19, 2020)

math ace said:


> I am testing the Lemon Curd and Lemon Verbena right now.  They are only a couple months old.
> I am watching the apricot & honey too.
> I haven't tried the Bamboo Sugar Cane, Raspberry lilac or Clementine Lavendar.   I will try those on their yearly 20 sample sale.
> 
> The Da Lime in da Coconut did not last for me.     I think the Green Irish Tweed is suppose to be an Irish Spring knock off and I don't really like that scent, so I haven't tried it..



No, Green Irish Tweed is a dupe of a popular cologne.  Nothing like Irish Spring, at least not to me.    

@Saponificarian  I liked it as I recall.  However, I'm at a disadvantage right now as I've lost all sense of smell and taste since February.   I have sniffers of my soaps to make sure all is well.   But I don't worry too much as I pretty much have my whole line together with only adding a handful of new ones each season.  So I know what I use lasts to my liking of at least a year, generally longer.


----------



## Saponificarian (May 19, 2020)

shunt2011 said:


> No, Green Irish Tweed is a dupe of a popular cologne.  Nothing like Irish Spring, at least not to me.
> 
> @Saponificarian  I liked it as I recall.  However, I'm at a disadvantage right now as I've lost all sense of smell and taste since February.   I have sniffers of my soaps to make sure all is well.   But I don't worry too much as I pretty much have my whole line together with only adding a handful of new ones each season.  So I know what I use lasts to my liking of at least a year, generally longer.



Thanks. Really pray your sense of smell and taste comes back soonest... Wow! Rooting for ya..


----------



## math ace (May 19, 2020)

Saponificarian said:


> Really? @shunt2011 What does it smell like?
> 
> I love Dream Catcher from Bitter Creek but I hate not knowing how much I will be paying for shipping so I am thinking I should try Rustic Escentual's
> 
> ...



Saponficarian,

PM me your address and I'll send you a piece of the bar that I have already made.  It is almost 2 months old.


----------



## Saponificarian (May 19, 2020)

math ace said:


> Saponficarian,
> 
> PM me your address and I'll send you a piece of the bar that I have already made.  It is almost 2 months old.
> From the same batch
> ...



Unfortunately, I am in Canada. Not sure if it's possible... To be so near, yet so far away....


----------



## Arimara (May 19, 2020)

math ace said:


> I have had a hard time getting a lot of their fragrances to stick (for at least 6 months) in CP soap and all I do is CP soap.
> Of the fragrances that I've had stick a long time,  I have really like and would order larger quantities of :
> 
> 1.     Barbershop 1920's
> ...



I was eyeing that earl grey scent. I'm already inspired to see if I can make an Adagio blend of it. I've never had this tea belnd before but I love earl grey and also apples. Back to the topic, do you know anyone else who would  use anythign from them? it might make the order more worthwhile. I think for me, $14-15 dollars shipping is a lot better than Bramble berry most times for what I want.


----------



## IrishLass (May 19, 2020)

math ace said:


> I think the Green Irish Tweed is suppose to be an Irish Spring knock off and I don't really like that scent, so I haven't tried it..



Ditto what Shunt said....it does not smell anything like Irish Spring. It's a dupe of the popular Green Irish Tweed cologne made by Creed, supposedly a favorite of Sean Connery from what I heard once.

From RE, I really love these. They last long in my soap:

Barbershop 1920's
Tuscan Fields
Redwood
London Fog


IrishLass


----------



## scmorgans (May 20, 2020)

math ace said:


> Rustic escentuals has a fragrance that I will like and lasts FOREVER in CP soap. The fragrance is called barbershop 1920's.
> 
> My problem is that RE won't ship via USPS.  Their cheapest shipping to me is around $20.  I just can't justify that shipping rate for 4  to 8 ounces of fragrance.
> 
> Is there another vendor that carries a similar smelling fragrance?



I LOVE Old Time Barbershop from Bulk Apothecary. It's a huge seller and the scent lasts. It will discolor to a light tan but the color works for us!


----------



## math ace (May 20, 2020)

Arimara said:


> I was eyeing that earl grey scent. I'm already inspired to see if I can make an Adagio blend of it. I've never had this tea belnd before but I love earl grey and also apples. Back to the topic, do you know anyone else who would  use anythign from them? it might make the order more worthwhile. I think for me, $14-15 dollars shipping is a lot better than Bramble berry most times for what I want.


Candle science makes a white tea and berries that is very good and the scent sticks for a long time.  It is more berries than tea.

RE's Earl grey and apple had clear black tea tones with spiced Apple.  

I use the candle science fragrances, but I want to experiment with adding a little additional black tea fragrance to it if I can find it.

As far as someone else that orders from RE,. I only know one other soper locally and she doesn't use rustic escentuals.  

I was hoping somebody had tried rustic escentuals barbershop 1920 and could compare it to one of the other vendors barber shop fragrances and know if they were  similar.



IrishLass said:


> Ditto what Shunt said....it does not smell anything like Irish Spring. It's a dupe of the popular Green Irish Tweed cologne made by Creed, supposedly a favorite of Sean Connery from what I heard once.



Ok ladies you have convinced me to try the green Tweed fragrance on my next rustic escentuals order.


----------



## Microchick (May 21, 2020)

Arimara said:


> I was eyeing that earl grey scent. I'm already inspired to see if I can make an Adagio blend of it. I've never had this tea belnd before but I love earl grey and also apples. Back to the topic, do you know anyone else who would  use anythign from them? it might make the order more worthwhile. I think for me, $14-15 dollars shipping is a lot better than Bramble berry most times for what I want.


Last month I ordered from both RE and BB, pretty much the same size orders.  I was shocked that BB charged <$9 for shipping, and RE was $16.  I am in love with Autumn Rain (RE) but will have to rethink ordering again.  That scent does stick wonderfully.   Bars I made last summer still smell divine.


----------



## Arimara (May 22, 2020)

Microchick said:


> Last month I ordered from both RE and BB, pretty much the same size orders.  I was shocked that BB charged <$9 for shipping, and RE was $16.  I am in love with Autumn Rain (RE) but will have to rethink ordering again.  That scent does stick wonderfully.   Bars I made last summer still smell divine.


good to know. I've seen worse before with BB.


----------



## math ace (May 22, 2020)

Microchick said:


> Last month I ordered from both RE and BB, pretty much the same size orders.  I was shocked that BB charged <$9 for shipping, and RE was $16.  I am in love with Autumn Rain (RE) but will have to rethink ordering again.  That scent does stick wonderfully.   Bars I made last summer still smell divine.



Could you describe the Autumn Rain fragrance?  RE says it is like after a rain and when you smell the "fresh, dewy, cool Autumn air carries the scent of dried leaves and hay bales from the farm next door as well as amber and fresh cut wood from the wood pile across the yard. "

This description means nothing to me! It smells like hay and leaves?


----------



## JoeyJ (Jun 13, 2020)

math ace said:


> Rustic escentuals has a fragrance that I will like and lasts FOREVER in CP soap. The fragrance is called barbershop 1920's.
> 
> My problem is that RE won't ship via USPS.  Their cheapest shipping to me is around $20.  I just can't justify that shipping rate for 4  to 8 ounces of fragrance.
> 
> Is there another vendor that carries a similar smelling fragrance?











						Shave & a Haircut Fragrance Oil (Premium)
					

Shave & Haircut fragrance oil is one of our Premium fragrances. It is also one of our most popular masculine aromas, it reminds you of that old school barber shop environment and brings back the good old days. Top notes of Fresh, Crispy Bergamot and Sweet spices mixed with middle notes of Orange...



					mokshaessentials.com
				




Shave and a haircut is very Barber Shop-y smelling. Website notes "no shipping restrictions" on website
Shave and a Haircut Fragrance Oil | BrambleBerry


----------

